# Do you have a Pontoon?



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Going crazy trying to figure out if I should get a kayak or a personal pontoon boat for fishing local lakes, etc. I would really like to see someone using one and see how you go from car to water. I like the fact that they are stable and the seat seems comfortable. I recently used a kayak in FL and after sitting in it for 20 mins my feet and legs fell asleep, but this may have been because it did not have a seat bottom or backrest.

I also like that you can add a anchor and trolling motor to some of the pontoons. I would use the boat mostly for spin fishing, but I will also flyfish from time to time.

Any help would be appreciated.

BlueWater (John)


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I use a pontoon for lakes and rivers. I love it becouse I have a bad back and its comfortable. Its also easy to get in and out of. Very stable. I am a fly fisherman and like the fact that I can hop out fish a run with the boat around my ankles or beached and sit down and go. You can carry a fair amount of gear and be able to get at it easily. You can break it down and put it in the trunk or pick up bed or throw it up on top of the car and strap it down. With mine it is light enought to carry to the river with no problems. I just carry it like a backpack. A little hard on the back but if I position it right I can manage. I do have a trolling motor mount and motor. 30lb with a small battery I got from BPS to cut down on weight. the con for the tm is that it is right behind you and can be hard to get at. If you use a front mounted it is always in the way and makes it harder to get in and out. All in all I love the pontoon and it is my favorite way to fish now. For my money I would go with a pontoon. I have never fished from a kayak but have sat in one and it was just to hard on my back. S.......


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

If you are going to take it out soon I would love to view the process. See how you set it up and get into the water.

Which Pontoon do you have? I am thinking of getting a pontoon made by Outcast. I was also looking at the Trout Unlimited Madison Pontoon, but I am afraid that it is poorly made - I think Sams Club and stores like Sams sells the TU boat.

Thanks,

BlueWater (John)


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

John, I have the Bucks bag High Adventure with 9' pontoons. I have added some extras like anchor cleats and up graded oar locks. But they come ready to fish out of the box. Trolling motor mount is extra but worth it. I am not sure when I will get out but I live in Maineville if your close by. I'd be happy to show how it all goes together and let you get an up close look at it. Steve


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

BW, I have been trying to make the same decision. Then my brother-in-law made it for me by giving me one of his pontoons. I don't have any experience with it yet to offer sound advice, except that I have checked out the Trout Unlimited boat you mentioned. It is not a good choice, in my opinion. If your budget is limited, there is better Trout Unlimited model called the Colorado. It's a 9-footer and I decided 1) It is much better than the Madison, and still quite inexpensive and 2) I didn't want it, either. I'd rather have a high-quality used one than a cheap new one.

I'll let you know how I like it. I should have it in the water soon.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

7x, 

I live in the Nati - Eastside. I don't know where Maineville is but I am willing to travel. Drop me a line when your going to float.

Spinfisher, 

I think I will take your advice and stay awayfrom the TU boats. I am thinking about getting a boat from Outcast. Let me know how you enjoy your pontoon.

Thanks,

BlueWater (John)


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Blue water, Maineville is a little north of loveland. 48 runs right through Maineville, I am just outside Loveland and fish all around loveland newtown down to the Ohio on the lmr. I'll try to post next trip out with to boat. S


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

John, I think we're losing you to the 'toons! 
Sounds like fun, either way! 
LMJeff


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey guys I'm having the same problem deciding on a pontoon or a kayak. I was thinking that the pontoon would catch more wind and be harder to control on small lakes and such. How ever they do offer the extra height for fly fishing.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Since I got my pontoon for nothing, I'm considering getting a kayak, too. Even if it turns out I like the 'toon better for fishing, I'd like to have a kayak just to paddle for exercise and sight-seeing. I don't know of a law that says you can't carry a rod and reel when you're sight-seeing.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I have to say I really like my kayak. One of the reasons, among many, is safety. I fish in the ocean alot, and big mean storms can pop up very quickly. My yak can not only handle big swells well, but has the necesarry speed to get out of harms way in a hurry. Hate to be in the salt (or a big lake, for that matter), being blown around trying to make headway in a toon. Having said that, I've been considering buying a pontoon for small lakes for flyfishing. Seems alot more comfortable and spacious.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Very good points, Biodude. I sure wouldn't want to find myself, say, out on Lake Erie with a storm brewing. But inland lakes and our local rivers seem perfect for 'tooning. But they seem perfect for yakking, too. 

BTW, as I understand it, the whole idea of kayak fishing started in the ocean. Apparently, guys were fishing on surfboards in the ocean and one thing led to another and the SOT kayak evolved from it.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think I would take it out on big water, just local. I have heard of people in NJ fishing for Stripers from surf boards.


Does anyone else on the Forum have a Pontoon that can give me some input?

BlueWater


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

spinfisher said:


> ...BTW, as I understand it, the whole idea of kayak fishing started in the ocean. Apparently, guys were fishing on surfboards in the ocean and one thing led to another and the SOT kayak evolved from it.


Uhh.. The Aleutes have fished from kayaks for thousands of years.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

> Uhh.. The Aleutes have fished from kayaks for thousands of years.


 Yeah, and a lot of other people around the world, in kayaks or canoes or similar craft. I meant to say today's popular SOT kayak fishing, which is very much like a cross between a kayak and a surfboard.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

I struggled with the same decision seven years ago - kayak vs. pontoon. I've never tried a toon, so take my biased opinion for what it's worth. It does look like it might be more comfortable for some, and easier to flyfish from - sitting up higher. What made the decision for me was that I wanted to go manual power, and still be able to move fairly quickly. I usually fish my way along a shoreline, getting further and further from where I put in, and then paddle hard back to the launch point, sometimes passing trolling motor powered jonboats. I imagine with a toon, that would take a lot longer. You can mount a trolling motor on the toon, but you sacrifice the exercise value (easy sacrifice to make ), and have a more expensive registration fee.

I didn't think about it when I was making the decision, but I've encountered some unexpected/inconsiderate boat wakes that I'm not sure I could have handled in a toon. My yak handled them nicely. Regarding kayak comfort, padded seats and backrests plus properly adjusted footpegs will make a yak as comfortable as any office chair. Without them, even 20 minutes in a poorly outfitted yak can be torture, as Bluewater said. Find an outfitter near you that lets you take a test paddle without purchasing, and try one with these basic requirements.

I'm sure you'll enjoy whichever you choose.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Cheesehead Cory said:


> ...but I've encountered some unexpected/inconsiderate boat wakes that I'm not sure I could have handled in a toon. My yak handled them nicely.


Good points about both kinds of craft, Cheesehead--except for the wake. (?) I'm not sure what kind of 'toon you're thinking of. Some are made for quiet lakes and gentle rivers, but many of them are very capable on serious whitewater. My brother regularly tangles with Alaskan Class V water in a fishing-rigged pontoon.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Cheesehead Cory said:


> Find an outfitter near you that lets you take a test paddle without purchasing, and try one with these basic requirements.
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy whichever you choose.


http://www.ddoutfitters.com/

D & D Outfitters in Springdale will let you test yaks on Winton Woods lake, I understand, check out their site and see what they have to offer. No, I'm not on a retainer!
LMJeff


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Guess I haven't seen all the 'toons that are available these days. Just figured that with a higher center of gravity... Well, you know. The idea of a fishing rig that can handle class V is pretty wild. I went on a rafting trip that hit some class IV rapids, and I almost needed some adult diapers.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

I appreciate the info. I think I am going to put a trolling motor on it, and also use the paddles. I can't wait to get one and try it out. I think I will also try out a few kayaks before I but just to be sure.

Thanks,

BlueWater.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

> I went on a rafting trip that hit some class IV rapids, and I almost needed some adult diapers.


I think I would need adult diapers in IV or V no matter what kind of boat I was in.


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

BlueWater said:


> I was also looking at the Trout Unlimited Madison Pontoon, but I am afraid that it is poorly made - I think Sams Club and stores like Sams sells the TU boat.


My wife got me the Madison for Christmas. I've yet to get it registered (I'm having paperwork issues), but I have put it together. I'd have to disagree with it being poorly made, with the caveat that I haven't seen the more expensive pontoons in person to compare. Each pontoon has an inner and outer bladder. Covering each pontoon is a heavy (vinyl?) fabric-type material, similar to what you see in a lot of backpacks but it feels a lot tougher. I'm thinking this would protect from punctures a lot better than the boats without this type of cover. The frame and everything else seem to be built to tight tolerances (things fit together snugly). The seat is abjustable and comfortable. 
This one was ordered through Cabela's.
After I get it out on the water I may report back.


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

FooFoo, 

The pontoon you got sounds great. My comment was based on a little web research and having seen one of the boats in Sams Club. I guess I was stuck on getting one of the Outcast boats.

Let me know how you like it when you get it on the water. If you live in the SW we should fish together sometime.

Later, 

BlueWater


----------



## senecasilly (Sep 10, 2005)

check this out i have one and love it www.gheenoe.net .......brian


----------



## foofoo (May 9, 2005)

Bluewater -
I got it out on the water a few times finally and I'm very happy with it. The main problem I've had is that it didn't have the "required" 12-digit serial number on it (maybe mine was overlooked). I talked to the state boating people (very helpful, and they do agree it's stupid to have to register a 7-foot pontoon) and they wrote me a 30-day permit until I could get a serial number from the manufacturer. 


Pluses I've found -
I have a small pickup truck and I can leave the boat inflated and just strap it in with two tie-downs. The ends of the pontoons stick out about 6 inches on both ends, but it is very secure and I have room to stow my gear under the boat. Once I get to the water it takes one trip to carry the boat (about 70 pounds) and another for my gear.
Once I got used to it I can row pretty quickly. The oars themselves have nice cushy grips.
Since it's designed for trout fishing it has the foam fly holders, which I use to hold my lures.
I was in the boat for nearly three hours strait the other day and didn't begin to feel uncomfortable.

Minuses -
The rear deck sits in the water (with me and my gear I'm guessing the load is about 210 lbs.), so it's not a good place to put a tackle box unless you want it flooded.
I bought a new more water-resistant tackle bag and now put it next to me between the seat and pontoon. I may build a solid deck at some point.
The drink holder is fine for cans, but a water bottle is too tall and the oar sometimes hits it.
The downside of being able to row is that it's easy for the wind to push the boat. I can use flippers to counteract this some, but I'm still going to set up an anchor for it.


The bottom line is that it's a pretty nice way to fish. I was at the lake at Huffman Park (next to the Mad) and was able to go all over the lake and get to spots that probably nobody ever fishes. The funny part (to me) was when I got done fishing and saw a guy parked next to the lake fishing from the front seat of his car.

BTW, they just recently started carrying the Madison at Gander Mountain too. I didn't see their price. Good luck with whatever you get - you won't regret a pontoon.


----------

